# Question on putting "tame" and non-tame budgie together



## Asity (Nov 7, 2014)

I couldn't think of a more descriptive title.

My question is this: 
I have a baby budgie who is quite comfortable with my hands and jumps on it on his own accord, isn't afraid of me in the slightest and is interested when I talk to him. I think there are grounds for some decent bonding with this bird. 

I initially bought him to put him together with my female budgie, who can be a bit of an feisty one. She never really took to me, which is understandable as she was sick and unfortunately needed to be handled when she first came to my home. She does not like my hands at all, but will tentatively eat millet from them - though not sit on it. It hasn't improved over the 2 years I've had her. If my other birds are sitting on my hand she will cautiously join but without the other birds she doesn't care.

Question is: will the baby bird be influenced by her scared behaviour if I house them together? I can house him with another tame bird and let them all out together as an alternative. I'd just rather not end up with another budgie who isn't hand-tame/willing to step up.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't think that your young bird will learn (from your hen) to be scared of you, but he may become less tame simply by living with other fellow birds, as he is more likely to bond with a fellow bird and thus be less interested in you.

The bird that remains tame is a bird who is regularly handled and sensitively interacted with, so as long as you manage to spend some quality time together daily, then he shouldn't become fearful of you - you're just much less likely to be his BBF. 
Tameness means different things to different people.
Don't rush into a decision, think carefully about whether you simply want a bird who isn't scared and feels at ease with you, or whether you actually want a bird who also wants to spend time interacting with you. If you want some 'decent bonding', then I'd keep him in his own cage to form and solidify that bond before considering housing him with your hen.

Did you quarantine this new bird?
http://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295153-quarantine-necessary.html

Are your other tame birds budgies? If not, then it isn't recommended that they be housed together.

If you decide to work towards housing your baby boy with your hen, then follow the steps of how to gradually introduce them and take note of the advice to avoid any breeding.
http://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295177-introducing-two-budgies.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html

Best of luck


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Great advice from Julia. Said it all


----------



## Asity (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you for the answer.

When I say tame I don't mean that I want them to hang on me all day. I just mean that I want them to not be scared of me and for me to be able to handle them (take them on my finger/hand) without them being terrified.

I know it's possible to have several tame budgies - that is, birds who still seek out their human's company - because I've seen it many places. And I know it requires time and dedication.

My other birds are also budgies. One male still seeks me out himself for a kiss and some human-to-bird chatter even if the other birds are around. That would be the ideal.

New bird is quarantined but that time is almost up so hence why I'm thinking what would be best.


----------

